# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  LM3886 με απλή τροφοδοσία

## pol465

1.jpg2.jpg3.jpg4.jpg5.jpg

Καλησπέρα στο φόρουμ.
Αποφάσισα να φτιάξω ένα ενισχυτή ακουστικών συχνοτήτων με το LM3886 για να τον χρησιμοποιήσω σαν μόνιτορ στον υπολογιστή μου.

Γιατί με απλή τροφοδοσία?  Διότι το τροφοδοτικό υπάρχει και ο μετασχηματιστής είναι 22 volt στα 4 Α. 
Το γνωρίζω ότι ο πυκνωτής στην έξοδο δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο, αλλά..... θα υπάρξει συνέχεια με επόμενη κατασκευή ενισχυτή που θα τροφοδοτείται συμμετρικά.

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι αυτό το θέμα είναι συνέχεια από εδώ. Κάποτε είχα ζητήσει βοήθεια από το φόρουμ πάνω σε ενισχυτή με το TDA7294 με απλή τροφοδοσία, αλλά κατέληξα στο lm3886. 
Τελικά τώρα βρέθηκε ο χρόνος να ολοκληρώσω την κατασκευή και χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα γι αυτό.
Ασχολήθηκα με to Eagle και σχεδίασα την πλακέτα με το αυτό πρόγραμμα. 
Η πλακέτα δημιουργήθηκε με την φωτοευαίσθητη μέθοδο.
Ο ενισχυτής παίζει μια χαρά με μια πρόχειρη ψήκτρα που δοκίμασα. Σύντομα θα ολοκληρώσω και το δεύτερο κανάλι και θα το τοποθετήσω στο κουτί με όλες τις συνδέσεις.

----------


## pol465

LM3886.jpeg
Υπάρχουν όμως και κάποιες λεπτομέρειες.
Οι τιμές των υλικών είναι στο περίπου......
1 Για τραντζιστορ εβαλα το BC546
2 Η αντίσταση 91Κ που πολώνει τη βαση του τραντζίστορ, είναι δυο παραληλες των 180κ. δηλαδη 90Κ περιπου αν υπολογισεις και το 5% ανοχη.
3 Οι αντιστασεις στην ανάδραση που ειναι κανονικα 20Κ, έβαλα 22Κ
4 Η αντισταση Rm στο ποδαρακι 8 του ολοκληρωμενου, την εβαλα 12Κ (κι αυτο δοκιμαζοντας κάποιες τιμές). Ποσο όμως θα έπρεπε να ειναι ? 
5 για πηνιο εξοδου τυλιξα 12 σπειρες πανω σε αντισταση 10Ω

----------

